# Pictures of your station gym?



## Dan216 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey all,

Let's see some pictures of your station gym. What kind of equipment you have and what not. I'll take some pics when I'm on shift next.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 7, 2013)

What Gym. They took it out for a Bar/social quarters expansion last year.


----------



## Dan216 (Oct 7, 2013)

Haha that sucks man. Doesn't really make sense though


----------



## Anjel (Oct 7, 2013)

We were just offered discounted memberships to the Anytime Fitness across from the station.


----------



## Dan216 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anjel said:


> We were just offered discounted memberships to the Anytime Fitness across from the station.



Anjel that's really cool! Could you work out during shift, and still respond in a timely manner?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2013)

Dan216 said:


> Anjel that's really cool! Could you work out during shift, and still respond in a timely manner?



We do. Lol we are SSM so if we are at post 3 where the gym is, we go in after midnight when no one is there. I don't do cardio, because I don't want to get to gross and sweaty and not be able to shower for a call. But my partner and I go in and work on arms, legs, core, etc.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ms93 (Oct 21, 2013)

We are not allowed to work out while on the clock at my company. Management says that any potential injuries would count as work disability. I know of graveshift crews that will go to the local 24 hour gyms and lift on slow nights. I think it's a great idea and way to stay awake at 2 or 3 in the morning. It's probably gross to do it while still in full BDUs.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Recline, lounge, repeat.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Recline, lounge, repeat.



Dear lord. I'm more terrified by those quarters than anything else. Looks like they have you shoved in a basement/prison/closet. At least the recliner looks ok...

We have some sort of workout facility in 4 out of our 8 stations. The other ones have arrangements with local gyms or fire stations in district that allow you to work out while on shift. Three of our 4 stations with a workout room have fairly minimal equipment (a few weights, maybe a cardio machine or two). The fourth has the largest workout area that serves as the system workout facility. We can all go in at any time off duty to work out there if so desired. My station right now doesn't have anything, but I'll try to get some pics up of one of the others at some point.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 21, 2013)

Workout at work:rofl: I don't even get time to eat most shifts


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2013)

Our main station has a treadmill, a perfect push up set, and a yoga mat. There isn't really much room for anything else gym wise. It's a super comfy place to work so long as you don't plan on working out.

Our substation has a set of freeweights, a bench, a few Nautilus type machines, a treadmill, and a bike. However you'll need a pressure washer before using them since they are in bays and covered with soot and grime. Most of the long-timers see the substation as a place for napping and playing video games only. It is not for running calls (average 2 in 24) and it's definitely not for working out....


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Our main station has a treadmill, a perfect push up set, and a yoga mat. There isn't really much room for anything else gym wise. It's a super comfy place to work so long as you don't plan on working out.
> 
> Our substation has a set of freeweights, a bench, a few Nautilus type machines, a treadmill, and a bike. However you'll need a pressure washer before using them since they are in bays and covered with soot and grime. Most of the long-timers see the substation as a place for napping and playing video games only. It is not for running calls (average 2 in 24) and it's definitely not for working out....



And people whine about not making enough money. [YOUTUBE]HvIZ7tc0Z80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tigger (Oct 21, 2013)

Achilles said:


> And people whine about not making enough money.


?

I could care less if people work out on duty. As long as you are maintaining the physical fitness level required for the job, what does it matter? I'd rather study at work where I can ask questions than work out, which I can do anytime.

I don't understand why working out on duty should raise our wages.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2013)

Tigger said:


> ?
> 
> I could care less if people work out on duty. As long as you are maintaining the physical fitness level required for the job, what does it matter? I'd rather study at work where I can ask questions than work out, which I can do anytime.
> *ok...*
> I don't understand why working out on duty should raise our wages.



That was what I said in my statement, except it was covering video games and sleeping as well.


----------

